# Signed Back Up to Go Back To School



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I finally did it. I applied so I can go back to school this Fall. Its been 3 years since I have been in school. So I finally happy, I made the first step.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great! :boogie :banana Good luck


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good luck going back to school.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Hooray!!!!!!!!! That's a huge accomplishment. You should be so proud of yourself!


----------

